# The Bad - Long Live Rock ‘N’ Roll



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Here’s my band’s new single. Long Live Rock ‘N’ Roll.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great sounding tune! You know what's weird? I posted this very tune in another thread here tonight. Sumptins up. Maybe it's a sign.


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Dorian2 said:


> Great sounding tune! You know what's weird? I posted this very tune in another thread here tonight. Sumptins up. Maybe it's a sign.
> 
> 
> .


thanks! I’ve seen this song a million times since trying to upload our song through an aggregator. It still isn’t up on Apple Music for some reason. But Rainbow’s song is. (Had to listen to it a few times! Hahaha


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice! congrats!


----------

